# *Sigh* "Teacup" Website "Information"



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Teacups are actually real, according to this website...  

http://www.prestigiouschihuahua.com/TeaCup.html


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

obviously a money grabber who knows that with current 'fashion' that uneducated people wanting a 'handbag' dog will pay ridiculous prices. 
I saw an Asda supermarket advert the other day advertising childrens clothing and one of the little girls was holding a chihuahua under her arm what sort of message is this putting out? anyone else in the Uk seen this advert?


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

:banghead: She prices by size as well Puke


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

her male is bigger than any of the females... he's 3.1... the girls are all 2 or under? one she said was 1.2? How is that even possible? Why don't those people go out and buy a gerbil or something? *ack*


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

wow..in denial much. that breeder b breeder w/e stuff gave me a little headache, ahha.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

funny....she doesn't mention anything about the breed standard.....hmmm...could that be because the word "teacup" isn't in there!!!D


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow- look at how long their waiting list is! I can't believe that people will buy puppies from places like this!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Idiots never cease to amaze me


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Idiots never cease to amaze me


best statement i have heard in a long time....


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I've seen this lady advertising before on Puppyfind. It would always catch my eye because her prices were like $4000 for a dog. She's crazy, seriously.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I found them through hoobly.com . There are a lot of bad breeding ethics on that site... there are so many people trading things like generators for puppies...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> I found them through hoobly.com . There are a lot of bad breeding ethics on that site... there are so many people trading things like generators for puppies...


Yeah that's where I found the "trading Playstation for unneutered male" ...


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

btw that dog sat in her hand supposdly 1.5 pounds?? i did it to minnie and shes 3-almost 4 pounds and i could fit her in my hand. silly people.a chi is still tiny at 6 pounds and i bet you could still balance her/him in the palm of your hand.lol. i did this very very close to the ground though incase i drop her or something.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Kezza I've seen that ad.
The idea is good but I don't think the addition of a Chi under the kids' arm was a good idea at all, it just perpetuates the whole small-dog-accessory obsession young people have.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

actually I think the advert is for Tesco clothing not Asda! my mistake!

I just love Pink's video to 'Stupid Girl's', especially where she is dressed like Paris Hilton and picking a Chihuahua off a shop shelf! hehe! does make me chuckle, especially when i think of Paris Hilton seeing that video herself.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Kezza said:


> obviously a money grabber who knows that with current 'fashion' that uneducated people wanting a 'handbag' dog will pay ridiculous prices.
> I saw an Asda supermarket advert the other day advertising childrens clothing and one of the little girls was holding a chihuahua under her arm what sort of message is this putting out? anyone else in the Uk seen this advert?



i saw that advert it makes me so mad, i.ve thought about ringing asda complaints department and giving them a peace of my mind .


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

:roll: Breeding such tiny female chis and two of them look like babies... *Sigh*


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

That lady may be "crazy" but only by a little less than the CRAZY people duped into believing her line on size/price. I looked and didn't see any dog on there that I couldn't live without. I'll take a healthy, hardy, 4 to 6 pounder any day over those frail fragile sickly pups. 

When I get a pup I want one that can be played with, can jump into and out of the car, can run in the back yard without the fireants eating alive, and one that I can tell is on wrapped inside the covers before I toss them half way across the room!!!


----------



## sarahwithboo (Oct 16, 2005)

hi 
i emailed someone the other day that was selling tea cups as they said they were kc reg. i asked them how can they b kc as kennell club dont recognise the breed. needless to say i didnt have an email back


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I think they had a point .. the only people who appear to disagree with smaller chi's and the labelling of them.. are the people who own Big chi's or members of forums who seem to go along with the "forum" opinion.. for fear of being "picked on" there is no good reason why two small healthy chis should not produce healthy babies..we all know that the breed is Chihuahua why does it matter so much how people choose to describe the size of their Chihuahua as they said in that site 

" breeders T simply own and breed, healthy smaller sized Chihuahuas , not runts, it is normal for the smaller sized adults to have uniform litters of tiny chihuahuas"

surely how they choose to describe their puppies is irrelevant .. tiny /teacup/purse/small or 2llb chi.... as long as the puppy is healthy the description should not matter, 
POPPY


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> surely how they choose to describe their puppies is irrelevant .. tiny /teacup/purse/small or 2llb chi


It doesn't really matter how you call them as long as you don't put a silly name and start charging silly prices for them.  There is ONLY one standard for Chihuahuas and that standard says 1-3 kg. Any animals that are out of standard should not be bred from. However, breeders do have some kind of unwritten code and do not breed from Chis that are under 1,5kg. My boy is 1,8kg (on the small side really) and I think he's perfect for a male Chi. If I decide to ever use him as a stud, I'll be looking for a 2,5kg female.....


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats my point .. people seem to condemn owners / breeders on the strength of their descriptions.. just because someone describes a puppy as "teacup" does not mean thay are a shit house or a bad breeder etc any more than a breeder who says the puppy will be a small 2lb is a great breeder! just because they didn't use the "T" word!!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

poppy said:


> Thats my point .. people seem to condemn owners / breeders on the strength of their descriptions.. just because someone describes a puppy as "teacup" does not mean thay are a shit house or a bad breeder etc any more than a breeder who says the puppy will be a small 2lb is a great breeder! just because they didn't use the "T" word!!


Poppy, I completely agree with you. Most "breeders" claiming to sell so called Tea-Cups don't seem trustworthy but honestly, I thought this site was not bad at all. In fact, a lot better than most Chihuahua Websites I've seen. Although her prices seem high (but she's right, breeding for smaller dogs, she does have to spend a whole lot more money on them than if she were having bigger puppies). And she makes it clear that T-Cup is not a different breed or type of Chihuahua, to her, it's just a name to describe a small Chihuahua. I've looked at her dogs and they are good looking, close to the Chihuahua standard.


----------



## *PrincessLarisa* (May 23, 2006)

i saw somebody advertise on puppyfind.com for a chihuahua(a homeless) $10000 dollars.who else thinks thtas a bit messed up?and the other part;the chihuahua wasnt even born yet!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

T'Molly's Mom said:


> That lady may be "crazy" but only by a little less than the CRAZY people duped into believing her line on size/price. I looked and didn't see any dog on there that I couldn't live without. I'll take a healthy, hardy, 4 to 6 pounder any day over those frail fragile sickly pups.
> 
> When I get a pup I want one that can be played with, can jump into and out of the car, can run in the back yard without the fireants eating alive, and one that I can tell is on wrapped inside the covers before I toss them half way across the room!!!


I like you :thumbleft: & you're from Texas  I totally agree I don't ever want a dog that cannot be left on the floor without worrying someone will step on it & kill it. I've heard far too many heartbreaking stories  

I think anyone who sells & breeds these tiny little things doesn't care a thing about the dogs it's all about money :angryfire: IMHO


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

It's an interesting angle, her explanation of what Teacups are. I never really thought about it like that. It's also interesting that she mentions the various hype and buzz-word adjectives. "purse size". Now that's a great one! LOL. I'll take teacup any day.

If tiny, healthy moms and pops create tiny healthy, little puppies, as she claims, then I have no problem with these dogs. We can call them teacups or whatever, as long as these small-sized dogs fit the chi standard and are small because of their natural builds and not from being "runts" or unhealthy. "Teacup" is more of a label or distinction, rather than a breed standard unto its own, and this is something we simply have to get used to hearing more and more nowadays. 

My Moka at 8 mos is 1.5kgs (3.3lbs) and he's tiny but by no means a "runt" or unhealthy. In fact, just lately I've been thinking that whether I like the word or not, I got myself a "teacup" afterall--spare the thought--because he's probably never going to weight much more than 2 kgs (5 lbs). BUT, I never bought him or paid more for him, thinking that he was a "teacup". Yet, people on the street see him and say, "Oh, he's a teacup!" Ewwwwww!!! But that's the current term at the moment to describe a tiny dog and I can't hold the tide back.

I think whether we like it or not, the "T" word it is here to stay. It's become part of pet vocabulary; a label. It's being used not only for chis but also for toy poodles, and poms, and other little dogs--and even cats now on a dog site no less.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/catminiature.htm

I personally don't like that lablel because it's too hype, too buzz, too fashionable at the moment, but it's in common usuage already, and there's not much I can do about it

I just don't like to see poor, scrawny, weak, unhealthy little dogs and cats bred so greedy breeders can make an extra dollar or pound or yen.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I just don't like how people think teacups are better, or a different breed. Like, people ask me if Yoshi is a teacup, and then they're like, oh, my friend (or someone else) has one and she's way bigger than yours, she's just a normal chihuahua yours must be a teacup. *grumbles* Why do we need the teacup term? What's wrong with saying a smaller chi? At least then people won't think a teacup is a different breed altogether.


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

Just thinking more on this. Did the term "teacup" start with chis and then come into common usage for lots of other breeds and even cats too? Not to say I like it but I wonder about the origin. (BTW, I hate those sites that show little pups sitting in actual teacups. Makes me gag.)

Anyway, how many of us with breed-standard chis get asked, "Is your dog a teacup?"
I wrote that I do; luballet said the same. And when you say "no", people just say that "Oh, really?. But he's so small." Yes, he's small, he's a chihuahua.

I ask this because I get the impression that breed-standard chis (under 6 lbs and therefore small dogs in their own right) seem so small to the average person that even the whole breed now (standard and not even on the really small side) is being labeled as "teacup".

I think it's an unfortunate but growing trend, and as chi owners there's probably not a whole lot we can do.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Moka-papa said:


> Just thinking more on this. Did the term "teacup" start with chis and then come into common usage for lots of other breeds and even cats too? Not to say I like it but I wonder about the origin. (BTW, I hate those sites that show little pups sitting in actual teacups. Makes me gag.)
> 
> Anyway, how many of us with breed-standard chis get asked, "Is your dog a teacup?"
> I wrote that I do; luballet said the same. And when you say "no", people just say that "Oh, really?. But he's so small." Yes, he's small, he's a chihuahua.
> ...


That's a good way of thinking about it... But I get very annoyed everytime someone asks me if Yoshi is a "teacup" dog... I just say "there's no such thing as teacup," then go talking about him as normal.. you know, age weight name.

Tonight, my boyfriend and I were in Meijer when a man and his daughter walked up and was looking at Yoshi all snuggly in his carrier, and the man was very cute about it. "It's amazing that it's not wind-up. It's real." And I laughed and told him about Yoshi. Then he proceeded to ask me about 'teacup' and I told him there's no such thing... And we talked for a minute longer, blah blah. As soon as he walked away, Jason was like "You keep biting everyone's head off about " 'there's no such thing as teacup, no such thing!' No one's gonna want to approach you about him cause you're a b*tch about it." I realized he could be right about the way I said it, but I don't say it in a rude way, I just say it very matter-of-factly, and then continue with my conversation... I want to start telling people "Well, 'teacup' is just a term used by breeders to sell dogs for more than they're worth." And if they seem interested, continue "if you're going to buy a 'teacup' dog, and it truly has been bred to be smaller, expect it to have some genetic health problems, or issues with its diet and brittle bones. But if you buy a chihuahua that has been bred to be healthy, it will be within breed standards which is 2-6lbs, and you'll have a happier, healthier dog. The funny thing is that people think 2-4 lbs is what is so-called 'teacup' when really that's just a standard chihuahua. It could even gain two pounds and still be within standards."  

And then hopefully my teachings will get them to leave me alone.  Or they won't listen because they'll be too busy staring at my cute little furbaby. :lol: Either way, I will have attempted to educate one person (if I have the time available anyway).


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

Piggiepi said:


> The funny thing is that people think 2-4 lbs is what is so-called 'teacup' when really that's just a standard chihuahua. It could even gain two pounds and still be within standards."


Exactly!! That's the point I've been trying to say. Even though chi standards are up to 6 lbs, anything less than that, and well people automatically think you have a "teacup".

I guess I should be so encouraged as you to educate people, but it's such a long story sometimes. And anyway, our fur babies, as cute but so tiny as they are, easily make us chi-people the center of attention.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Piggiepi said:


> Jason was like "You keep biting everyone's head off about " 'there's no such thing as teacup, no such thing!' No one's gonna want to approach you about him cause you're a b*tch about it."


Eeep ... my bf would be in for an earfull if he said something like that to me  Nothing wrong with trying to educate people, especially when it's something soooo wrong that they all believe. I mean, you'd do the same thing if someone was walking around saying chihuahuas were really tiny cats. Since I've told him about it, my bf gets as worked up as I do about the teacup thing. He's so into chihuahuas now, he loves Yoshi and keeps calling her 'our little daughter' and wants to get more of them ^_^


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hehe I was doing that to one of my neighbors the other day. Educating her that there is no such thing , she was like I know I know hehe I don't usually do that but I was on kick that day


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

luvballet said:


> Eeep ... my bf would be in for an earfull if he said something like that to me  Nothing wrong with trying to educate people, especially when it's something soooo wrong that they all believe. I mean, you'd do the same thing if someone was walking around saying chihuahuas were really tiny cats. Since I've told him about it, my bf gets as worked up as I do about the teacup thing. He's so into chihuahuas now, he loves Yoshi and keeps calling her 'our little daughter' and wants to get more of them ^_^


Well, he normally doesn't do stuff like that, but I've been PMSing the past couple days, and it's been worse than any other time in like the last year, and I keep telling him "look, I know I'm being a b*tch, I'm sorry, but I'm going to, cause you know I hate holding crap in. It'll only be another day or so." 

I try to tell him about how the 'teacup' thing has been taken so far, but he just doesn't care. He's one of those people that are like "look, we know we're smart, and other people are idiots, let them keep being ignorant, cause I don't care to educate them." But it's like, well they're gonna go off and tell someone else what they know and make someone else stupid, and then it continues on. If I stop that now, maybe they'll start telling people what I told them. It's all chain effect, and I'm gonna start it! And don't get me wrong, he LOVES dogs, and he is totally in love with Yoshi, but he just doesn't care about people who are idiots like that.

I almost got into it with a girl the other day (actually a friend of a friend while at a party) because she kept saying "my aunt breeds teacup chihuahuas, so I know they're real." And she kept going on like that, while I just kept trying to tell her that her aunt was stupid if she's trying to breed them to seriously be tiny, and everything about breeding that I know and about how 'teacup' is so stupid, and she was finally just like "whatever!" and started talking to someone else. She thought I was trying to fight about it, and I even told her, I'm just tellin her what's true, and I wish she would stop using the word teacup to describe dogs because it's incorrect. She just wouldn't have it. And like so many others on here have said, it's those people that I can't stand talking to about dogs... 

Thank goodness not everyone is like that. But I'm going to start biting Jason's head off if he keeps telling me not to tell people how it's a false term....


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah one of the women at the hair salon I go to got really mad and defensive saying that teacups were a real breed and how she didn't care if they were more prone to sickness or whatever, she wanted a small dog, and ONLY a small dog. Ugh >_< I hope she never gets one. Why are people so defensive about something so stupid?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My 50 something year old frumpy allergy nurse (who gives me my shots every week) argued with me about teacups before. She said she wanted a teacup poodle, chihuahua or yorkie to carry around everywhere with her. She didn't listen to me at all. Then again, this is the lady who gave me expired allergy serum for a month before I realized it.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

luvballet said:


> Yeah one of the women at the hair salon I go to got really mad and defensive saying that teacups were a real breed and how she didn't care if they were more prone to sickness or whatever, she wanted a small dog, and ONLY a small dog. Ugh >_< I hope she never gets one. Why are people so defensive about something so stupid?


I remember you posting about that... You should have said "well, have fun with the vet bills!"


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ hehe, yes I should've. She's so silly too, I go there all the time, and she knows who I am, and every time I go she sees Yoshi and says 'is she a teacup?' ... grrrrrr. So annoying.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Let me tell you one thing.... unfortunately some people simply don't hear what they don't want to hear.  They only hear what they like hearing and that's what I call selective perception LOL. 

But seriously I'm wondering. What do they consider as teacup Chihuahua?? Is my boy who is on the small side and only 1,8kg a "teacup"? Because if that's the case, it's a complete b*******. He's just a normal chi and as healthy as any other dog. Size doesn't really make a difference. Breeding does!! That's why I always say that people should buy from reputable and experienced breeders who know which dogs to breed and actually health test each and every dog that's used for breeding.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I completely agree. Rylie is small, 3.2lbs, but she is a sturdy and healthy little thing. She came from a great breeder, and both of her parents were show dogs. 

Now, on the other hand, I have seen lots of other little chis who are very unhealthy looking. It all depends on where you get your dog from.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> But seriously I'm wondering. What do they consider as teacup Chihuahua?? Is my boy who is on the small side and only 1,8kg a "teacup"? Because if that's the case, it's a complete b*******. He's just a normal chi and as healthy as any other dog.


Like some others have said, it does seem that any chi that is within standard is considered a teacup ^_^ Oh my, the silliness of that just amazes me, that it could spread and take over the way it has.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My goodness! Just look at the "Waiting List" Page.
They've got waiting lists for people wanting a "Super Tiny Teacup"
13 people waiting for a super tiny teacup.
Less people waiting for the other sizes..

Gorgeous little puppies..shame about the dumbness of the breeders though.


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

People get all huffy when they're wrong. People don't really like being told that they are wrong. That's pretty much why I don't correct any one.

I mean, I know I don't like being told I'm wrong.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I don't get bent about the word "teacup". If people are dumb enough to pay those high prices for something like that, then let them. The prices wouldn't be that high if people didn't pay them. I have two "small" chi's that were in a litter of my moms and I have them because after all the work we had to put into them to keep them alive we didn't want to have someone who knew nothing of the breed to get them. Tiny chis are more care especially when they are babies. Unless you care for them from birth you don't realize the work that they require. Teacup is a word and has been around longer than this site and will be around for a long time to come. Don't sweat the small stuff I say.


----------

